# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Λινος σπαγγος

## k0ut4li4n0s

Καλησπερα παιδια,

εφτιαξα κατι κατασκευες εδω με καλαμακια και καπακια κλπ με λινο σπαγγο. Πρωτον εχουμε κανα προβλημα με το λινο σπαγγο ? και δευτερον ασχολειται περισσοτερο με το σπαγγο παρα με τα καλαμακια κλπ ο.Ο

----------


## vasilakis13

γενικα με το σπαγγο προσεχε ωστε να μην τοποθετημενος με τετοιο τροπο ωστε να υπαρχει κινδυνος να πιαστει το κεφαλακι του και να πνιχτει,η να πιαστει το ποδι του.
στην κουνια που του εκανα δεν ανεβαινει σχεδον καθολου,μονο το σπαγγο παει και πειραζει ενω καθεται σε ενα διπλα κλαδι.
Βαλε και καμια φωτογραφια να τα δουμε  :Happy:

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Οριστε και φωτο :
Σε αυτο προσοχη στους κρικους εγω ηδη ειχα προβλημα κ παλι καλα ημουν μπροστα.. Εβαλε το κεφαλι του μεσα σε ενα μπλε κ τραβιοταν να φυγει κ δεν μπορουσε, με λιγη βοηθεια το εβγαλε  ::  , μετα απο αυτο εκοψα τα κρικακια σε ενα σημειο οποτε αν παει να κανει τιποτα παρομοιο να ανοιξει κ να απελεθερωθει



και τουτο δω το οποιο κυριο του μελημα ειναι πως θα λυσει,μασουλησει και χαλασει τον κομπο στο κατω μερος.Το εκοψα το κατω μερος και το μικραινα λιγο προβλεπω μεχρι αυριο να χρειαζεται κι αλλο σμiκρηνση  ::

----------


## Vrasidas

Σωστό αυτό με τα κρικάκια μην πιαστει το πουλάκι. Πάντως κι εμένα ο Ερνέστο ασχολείται πάρα πολύ με το σπάγκο, παρά με τις χάντρες και τα καλαμάκια. Θα είναι γούστα αυτά...

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

> Σωστό αυτό με τα κρικάκια μην πιαστει το πουλάκι. Πάντως κι εμένα ο Ερνέστο ασχολείται πάρα πολύ με το σπάγκο, παρά με τις χάντρες και τα καλαμάκια. Θα είναι γούστα αυτά...


χαχαχα τι να πω,παλια δεν εβαζα σπαγγο αλλα κορδελα ωσπου πιαστηκε το ποδι του παλι μια μερα κ ευτυχως ημουν μπροστα για αλλη μια φορα. Οποτε μετα απο αυτο πηρα σπαγγο,αλλα υποτηθετε πως θα ασχολειται με τις χαντρες και τα καλαμακια  ::  ::  ::  και οχι με το σπαγγο !

----------


## Vrasidas

Τι να σου πω ο δικός μου βλεπει το σπαγκο οταν του φτιαχνω τα παιγνιδια και εφορμά ακάθεκτος... Θα έχουνε καμια ψυχωσούλα με το σπάγγο φαίνεται τα ατιμα  ::

----------


## vasilakis13

παλι καλα που ησουν μπροστα! αφου εκοψες τα κρικακια σε ενα σημειο νομιζω οτι δεν υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα,δεν βλεπω και κατι αλλο που να μπορει να πιαστει.
ωραια παιχνιδια εκανες παντως!πιστευω θα τα ευχαριστηθει.

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

> παλι καλα που ησουν μπροστα! αφου εκοψες τα κρικακια σε ενα σημειο νομιζω οτι δεν υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα,δεν βλεπω και κατι αλλο που να μπορει να πιαστει.
> ωραια παιχνιδια εκανες παντως!πιστευω θα τα ευχαριστηθει.


Πηρα ιδεες απο την Αθηνα  :Happy:  και μερικα ειναι κ ιδια. Εμενα πιο πολυ το σπαγγο ευχαριστιεται μ φαινεται θα του κρεμασω 2-3 σχοινακια σπαγγο μεσα να τα δαγκωνει ολη μερα  :Evilgrin0039:  :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## vasilakis13

οντως η Αθηνα κανει πολυ ωραια παιχνιδια τα χω δει κι εγω. εγω ειχα κανει το δευτερο που εκανες αλλα απ οτι καταλαβαινω δεν το πλησιαζε καθολου επειδη αφησα πολυ μεγαλα τα καλαμακια και το φοβοταν,ειχε φτασει σε σημειο να μην ανεβαινει στην πανω πατηθρα(που ηταν και ελιας  :Happy:  ) επειδη το φοβοταν. Οταν καμια φορα γυρναγε και η ουρα του ακουμπουσε σε αυτο γυρναγε γρηγορα και του εκανε χου,χαχαχα. Θα το βρω τωρα και θα το κοψω αρκετα να γινει σαν το δικο σου!

εμενα κανει το κανει και με το σπαγκο και με τις αλυσιδες και με τα φερμουαρ!!!! δεν ξερω τι να του πρωτοβαλω. Υπαρχει κανα θεμα αν του κρεμασω αλυσιδα απο το κλουβι?δεν ξερω τι μεταλο ειναι

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

> οντως η Αθηνα κανει πολυ ωραια παιχνιδια τα χω δει κι εγω. *εγω ειχα κανει το δευτερο που εκανες αλλα απ οτι καταλαβαινω δεν το πλησιαζε καθολου επειδη αφησα πολυ μεγαλα τα καλαμακια και το φοβοταν,ειχε φτασει σε σημειο να μην ανεβαινει στην πανω πατηθρα(που ηταν και ελιας  ) επειδη το φοβοταν. Οταν καμια φορα γυρναγε και η ουρα του ακουμπουσε σε αυτο γυρναγε γρηγορα και του εκανε χου,χαχαχα. Θα το βρω τωρα και θα το κοψω αρκετα να γινει σαν το δικο σου!*
> 
> εμενα κανει το κανει και με το σπαγκο και με τις αλυσιδες και με τα φερμουαρ!!!! δεν ξερω τι να του πρωτοβαλω. Υπαρχει κανα θεμα αν του κρεμασω αλυσιδα απο το κλουβι?δεν ξερω τι μεταλο ειναι



χαχαχααχ ε ενταξει οποτε κοβεις ακρες και ειναι τζετ ! Χμμ αλυσιδες απλα να μν ειναι πολυ μεγαλες κ σφηνωσει κανα κεφαλι μεσα  ::  γτ πχ ο δικος στα κρικακια το σφινωσε μια φορα οπως ειπα και τωρα αυτες τις μερες που του εβαλα ενα αλλο με ενα μεγαλυτερο κρικακι μπαινει ολοκληρος μεσα  ::  . 

Και προχθες πηρα κ κατι καλαμακια μπουρια κ του εκανα κ το παρακατω και προφανως οπου μπορουσα καλυψα το σπαγγο  ::  (κλεμμενο απο αθηνα  :Big Grin:  ). Επισης ανακαλυψα κ μια εμμονη με τα μακροστενα ξυλακια τυπου οδοντογλυφιδες,ξυλακι απο σουβλακι και τετοια(ειπα να του δωσω λιγο ροκα το κεντρικο σημειο του φυλλου π ειναι μακροστενο αλλα το δοκιμασε κανα 2 φορες κ τιναζε το κεφαλι του  :oopseyes: ??? )

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Ενα ακομα παιχνιδακι  :Big Grin:

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Και αλλα 2

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ωραία!!!
Αλλά το δεύτερο είναι ακατάλληλο, με όλη την σημασία της λέξης!




> 


Το χαρτί που έχεις είναι γεμάτο μελάνι, και αν το μασήσει ίσως να πάθει δηλητηρίαση από το τοξικό μελάνι. Εγώ θα πρότεινα να το αφαιρέσεις... αν θες να χρησιμοποιήσεις κάτι τέτοιο για μασούλημα χρησιμοποίησε λευκό χαρτί λευκό... χωρίς ίχνος μελανιού!

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

> Πολύ ωραία!!!
> Αλλά το δεύτερο είναι ακατάλληλο, με όλη την σημασία της λέξης!
> ...αν θες να χρησιμοποιήσεις κάτι τέτοιο για μασούλημα χρησιμοποίησε λευκό χαρτί λευκό... χωρίς ίχνος μελανιού!


Χμμμ, δεν το ειχα σκεφτει ετσι :/ ,απλα αυτες τις καρτες τις ειχα κατι χρονια κ ειπα να τις κοψω κ να τις ραψω για το παιχνιδι του Βρασιδα ! Του τα εβγαλα , σκεφτομαι αυριο να παω στο σουπερ να παρω τα χαρτινα τα στρογγυλα π ειναι για κεκακια . Και εκεινα εχουν χρωματα αλλα δεν πιστευω να υπαρχει προβλημα εφοσον τα βαζουμε κ εμεις για τα κεκακια

----------


## Efthimis98

Εκείνα πρέπει να είναι καλά, γιατί ναι μεν τα χρησιμοποιούμε και εμείς στα κεκάκια, και νομίζω τα χρησιμοποιούσε και η Αθηνά... σε δικά της παιχνίδια!  :Happy:

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Α οριστε απο κει τα ειδα,γτ ελεγα καπου τα ειδα (εκτος απο το σουπερ) και σκεφτομουν απο που

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Μετα απο καιρο ειπα να βαλω ενα-δυο παιχνιδακια π εκανα τελευταια για την Αγαπη(πλεον  :: ) εδω να τα δειτε κ εσεις ^^





Πλεον ειδα οτι ασχολειται αρκετα με τα χαρτονακια,με τα ξυλακια και το χαρτονι απο το ρολο οποτε θα αρχισω να προσθετω ακομα περισσοτερα τετοια αντι για καλαμακια ^^

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Καποιες νεες κατασκευες ! ! !  :Scared0016: 





και κατι παρομοιο με χρωμα 


κατι κλασσικο κ ευκολο  ::  


κατι μπας και ακονισουμε το μυαλο μας και την περιεργεια μας (αν και ακομα δν το εχουν πλησιασει :/)


και κατι ακομα για μασουλημα  ::  και φασαρια

----------


## Efthimis98

Αυτά είναι... Άψογη δουλειά !!  :Happy: 
Ποιο ωραία και αυτά που συναντάς στα πετ σοπ είναι. Μπράβο σου, και μην ανησυχείς αν δεν τα παίζει ακόμη, σε λίγο καιρό θα χρειαστεί να ξανά φτιάξεις!!  ::

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

> Αυτά είναι... θα χρειαστεί να ξανά φτιάξεις!!


Χαχα ευχαριστω ! Μακαρι, δεν πολυασχολουνται με τα παιχνιδια μου :/ μπορει να μην ειναι του γουστου τους ή μπορει να φταιει και το οτι ειναι περιοδος αναπαραγωγης και ασχολουνται περισσοτερο με τη φωλια κλπ

----------


## mrsoulis

Περίοδος αναπαραγωγής τώρα;;;

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Λιγο  :Sign0006:  αλλα εμενα μολις σημερα μου καναν το πρωτο αυγουλακι  ::  ,αργησαν να παρουν μπρος (θα ανοιξω ενα αντιστοιχο θεμα γι αυτο )

----------


## mrsoulis

Θα τα έχεις σε εσωτερικό χώρο φαντάζομαι ε;

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

:Sign0007:  :Sign0006:  Ναι μεσα στο δωματιο μου

----------


## litsa kara

να σου ζησουν, και το παιχνιδι με τις αυγοθηκες και το κρυμενο κεχρι τελειοοοοοο

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Αν τα χρωματιστα ξυλακια δεν ειναι βαμμενα με χρωματα μαγειρικης τοτε δεν ειναι ασφαλη. Καλυτερα να χρησιμοποιεις τα απλα, αβαφα ξυλακια.

----------


## blackmailer

εάν είναι ξυλάκια με υδατοδιαλυτά χρώματα για μικρά παιδιά τότε είναι μια χαρά...που έτσι τα "κόβω" εγώ δηλαδή...

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ξερεις τι ειδους βαφες ειναι αυτες; Εγω εχω ακουσει μονο για βαφες μαγειρικης/ζαχαροπλαστικης. Γι αυτο αποφευγω τετοια χρωματιστα ξυλακια. Παιρνω μονο τα αβαφα.

----------


## blackmailer

οι υδατοδιαλυτές εννοείς; είναι βαφές που με την επαφή τους με νερό διαλύουν...έτσι μπορεί να δεις τα ξυλάκια αμέσως να χάνουν χρώμα μόλις τα δαγκώσουν τα πουλιά, αλλά μάλλον καλό σημάδι είναι παρά κακό...

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Μπορει να ειναι υδατοδιαλυτες αλλα αυτο δεν τις κανει απαραιτητα ασφαλεις. Τα χρωματα για παιδια ειναι μη τοξικα αλλα δεν ειναι καταλληλα για φαγωμα. Δεν ειναι τοξικα στην επαφη με το δερμα και στην εισπνοη. Προσωπικα δεν το ρισκαρω.

----------


## blackmailer

φυσικά και είναι ασφαλή για παιδιά διότι πρώτη κίνηση που κάνουν είναι να δαγκώσουν...έχει παιδικό σταθμό η μητέρα μου και τα έχω ψάξει. ο καθένας φυσικά κινείται όπως νομίζει...

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Και ειναι οντως ασφαλη και για καταπωση; Παντως τα συγκεκριμενα ξυλακια ειναι για χειροτεχνιες γενικοτερα. Δεν προοριζονται συγκεκριμενα για παιδια.

----------


## blackmailer

αν δεν λενε καταλληλα για παιδια ή κατι αντιστοιχο τοτε καλα κανεις και δεν τα εμπιστευεσαι...εγω μεω για αυτα που λενε για παιδια οτι ειναι υδατοδιαλυτα χρωματα και να μην τα φοβαστε...

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Οπως λεει και ο Αλεξανδρος ειχα και εγω τους ενδοιασμους μου για το χρωμα αλλα ελεγε πως ειναι μη τοξικα οπως συμπληρωσε κ ο Αλεξανδρος

Τα χρησημοποιω αρκετο καιρο τωρα κ δεν εχω δει αλλαγη σε κουτσουλιες ή συμπεριφορα αν και εχω ανοιξει θεμα σχετικο με τα χρωματα μαγειρικης/ζαχαροπλαστικης γτ και εγω θα προτιμουσα να παρω αβαφα κ να τα "χρωματισω" ο ιδιος

Οχι μονο για αυτα τα ξυλακια αλλα κ γενικα κ αλλα παιχνιδια π θελω να τους κανω 

Κανα 2 ακομα παιχνιδακια π εκανα τελευταια,το 1ο κρατησε 2 μερες  ::  ,βεβαια με τις χαντρες δεν πολυασχολουνται αλλα τις βαζω χαλαλι ισως καποια μερα τις κανουν κομματακια κ αυτες ^^

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τις χάντρες στο πρώτο παιχνίδι τις έχω βάλει και εγώ στον Αρθουράκο καιρό τώρα, δεν έχει παρουσιαστεί κάποιο πρόβλημα μέχρι στιγμής! 

Πανέμορφα τα παιχνίδια σου Στέλιο! Μπράβο!!

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

2 ακομα παιχνιδακια που θυμηθηκα να βγαλω φωτο  ::

----------


## NataliaRiki

παιδια τα καλαμακια και γενιοτερα ολα αυτα με τα χρωματα '' βαφες '' δεν εινα επικυνδινα?? οπως βλεπω οχι ε?? εμενα δαγκωνει το καλαμαι κ φοβαμαι μη το φαει..

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Τα καλαμακια ειναι ασφαλη. Αλλα αμα βλεπεις οτι αρχιζει να το διαλυει καλυτερα να το αφαιρεις γιατι μπορει να καταπιει καποιο κομματι. Σε γενικες γραμμες οτι προοριζεται για καταναλωση απο τον ανθρωπο  και εχει "βαφες" οπως λες ειναι ασφαλη και για τους παπαγαλους.

----------

